
How to Run a Con - jwilliams
http://blogs.psychologytoday.com/blog/the-moral-molecule/200811/how-run-a-con
======
samueladam
The only problem here is greed. I would have returned the necklace without a
reward, it's a principle.

~~~
ars
No you wouldn't.

And even if you would, the other guy would not - so you would think, hmm, I
split 200 or the other guy just walks off with a necklace and the guy on the
phone looses.

So altruistically you try to help the guy on the phone and agree to the deal
knowing that otherwise he'll never get his necklace back.

------
river_styx
Do people seriously fall for scams like this? There are two glaring red flags
in this scenario that were completely lost on the author: 1) The coincidence
of someone finding the necklace and another person phoning in about it while
the first guy was still in the store, and 2) the first guy asking for cash.

In my experience, coincidence--or any kind of anomaly, really--and strangers
asking for money individually should be enough to arouse suspicion. Together
they're a dead giveaway.

~~~
Hexstream
Also, don't trust someone who trusts you without good reason.

~~~
ars
"Also, don't trust someone who trusts you without good reason."

That's not good advice. Yes it will help with scams, but will hurt you with
every other part of life.

Did you read the last line/paragraph in the article?

~~~
Hexstream
Alright, let me rephrase that:

"Don't trust unusually nice strangers who trust you too eagerly."

It helps with many different breeds of manipulators.

------
bootload
_"... The key to a con is not that you trust the conman, but that he shows he
trusts you ..."_

The key to this con, a bait & switch, is greed and deception. Another key is
deception. If the person is greedy, they just might be willing to tricked into
suspending belief thus making deception easier. It's very hard to con someone
who is honest because they aren't looking to gain something for nothing.

------
gills
Thanks, that was interesting. I kind of want to know more about neuroscience
now.

------
agentbleu
He's estimate that only 2% are bastards is wrong. It is actually closer to 20%
are 'bastards'!

~~~
ars
And this 20% number came from where exactly?

